# WTB 20 Gauge youth semi auto



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking for a good shape used youth/compact model 20 gauge semi auto for my daughter. Message me if you have something. Some potential ones I am interested in would be: beretta a390, rem 1100 or 1187, etc.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you don't have any luck finding a used one of those in a youth model, I'll suggest a few others you may want to look at.
Weatherby SA-08
Stoeger 3020
Franchi Affinity


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

SA-08....great gun for the money.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

+1 on the Weatherby. Here is one on gunbroker for under $500.

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/579503700

This gun is not the youth model, but you can purchase the youth butt stock from Weatherby for $50. That way when your daughter grows, you can put the adult model butt stock back on and she can keep on hunting with the same gun.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

+1 on the Weatherby!!


----------

